# Which letters do you keep/toss?



## June Bug (Nov 28, 2014)

Don't know if there's a thread already, but I was just wondering. I keep the letters my "mom" sends me. I've kept that anonymous letter the supposed to be mayor sent me on day one. I've also kept some letters from my favorite villagers. What about you?


----------



## Marmoset (Nov 28, 2014)

I toss all of my letters. I'm not very organized when it comes to letters unfortunately, so its easier to just delete them all.


----------



## Coach (Nov 29, 2014)

I used to keep all my letters from villagers in WW, now I just end up tossing them all out.


----------



## Mekan1 (Nov 29, 2014)

I keep all of the ones from my villagers and special characters, but not stupid hha nonifications or Catalog purchases


----------



## unintentional (Nov 29, 2014)

I've kept all the villagers letters so I can write them down and keep track of what personality says what and how often.

After I fill all the 3 boxes up, I'll be tossing them all though.


----------



## Therhodian (Nov 29, 2014)

The ones I find funny.


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 29, 2014)

Keep the moving letters, cute ones, and the ones from mom / dad.


----------



## CainWolf (Nov 29, 2014)

The moving away letters that include villager pics, I don't display all my villager pics so the letters make good storage and help me keep track of which pics are which. I also keep the ones I find interesting or funny, like this one Lopez sent my guy character recommending clothes and there was a skirt inside.


----------



## matt (Nov 29, 2014)

I toss all of my letters


----------



## Mkay (Nov 29, 2014)

I keep the ones that will be able to pick me up on a bad day.


----------



## Rasha (Nov 29, 2014)

I usually keep the birthday invitation letters, I toss the rest...


----------



## butz (Nov 29, 2014)

I always keep the villager move out ones and ones from my villagers that were cute or funny. I toss the rest.


----------



## Malta_Crossing (Nov 29, 2014)

I keep mom letters, and letters that are funny from certain villagers. I never read them once I save them, but it's nice to have them


----------



## Ghost Stories (Nov 29, 2014)

I keep the goodbye letters for when they leave. well, of villagers i like anyhow.


----------



## Dollie (Nov 30, 2014)

I keep the ones that are funny / cute / heartwarming.


----------



## wintersoldier (Dec 1, 2014)

i keep letters that i think are cute. i always keep letters from villagers who send their goodbye letter as well.


----------



## maarowak (Dec 1, 2014)

I keep deleting letters and regretting I did ): I have a few saved, usually because I found them nice and made me smile.


----------



## Airy (Dec 1, 2014)

Generally everything that's not from the Happy Home Showcase/Happy Room Academy and catalog purchases, as well as ones that I feel like I've saved before.
I will eventually have to clear out space in my NL file. I will be keeping goodbye letters and "mom" letters for sure.


----------



## Megan. (Dec 1, 2014)

I only keep the letters villagers send me when they leave.


----------



## KiloPatches (Dec 2, 2014)

I throw away all "Mom" letters, because my real mom is deceased. :'(
I keep villagers letters whom have moved away in neat folders - Kidd, Kody and Lily, as well as a few others from current villagers that are funny and adorable. 
Also musical letters from my real friends who have visited my town and sent me letters. And my boyfriend lives in my town, him and I exchange letters too.  I keep those.


----------



## kasane (Dec 2, 2014)

I toss away almost every letter in my first town, and I save the farewell letters from past villagers (regardless of how much I don't like them) in my second town.


----------



## WonderK (Dec 2, 2014)

I keep all the letters my fake mom sends me. Heh.


----------



## Hypno KK (Dec 2, 2014)

I'll always keep the ones that special characters like the mystery mayor or my character's parents wrote. I also keep letters I've really liked and goodbye letters from villagers.


----------



## sakurakiki (Dec 2, 2014)

I keep letters from my dad & goodbye letters from villagers who have left. I pretty much toss everything else as I don't want my saved letter box to get clogged up. ^^;


----------



## Bcat (Dec 2, 2014)

I kept the anonymous mayor letter. I always keep goodbye letters from villagers. and sometimes some other random ones from villagers and mom.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 2, 2014)

I keep the letters that were from the post office (Only if they give me their exclusives items) and I try my best to keep the villager letters that moved away for nostalgia.
Everything else I just toss.


----------



## alwatkins (Dec 4, 2014)

I keep the letters from my favorite villagers. Anything else I just toss.


----------



## lazuli (Dec 5, 2014)

i save the ones from my parents, the guy who was supposed to be mayor, letters i find sweet/cute, and the one from isabelle, when she sent me the lantern.


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Dec 5, 2014)

I delete all of them. I'm heartless.


----------



## Toffee (Dec 6, 2014)

I keep the ones that make me smile mostly.
 Also kept the one from the should-have-been mayor and sometimes I keep holiday letters.


----------



## RayOfHope (Dec 6, 2014)

So far just the one from the to-be-mayor, and moving letters.

And I haven't deleted the birthday invitations yet, I don't know if I'll keep them though, not really a reason to.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Dec 6, 2014)

I keep all letters from my parents, along with letters from villagers who have moved away.  I keep some of the special ones from the NPC's too sometimes


----------



## N y x (Dec 8, 2014)

i keep the letters my "parents" send me. i've kept the mystery mayor one. i'm planning on keeping moving away letters and also cute letters from my dreamies. c:


----------



## oranje (Dec 8, 2014)

I try to keep move-out letters, invites for birthday parties, parents' letters, and mail from the Post-Office to keep track of my interest/prizes.


----------



## Milleram (Dec 9, 2014)

I keep a few from each villager, ones from special characters like Jingle or Snowboy, and ones that highlight my achievements, like earning a certain HHA score, or saving a certain amount of money. My mail storage is totally full now. >.<


----------



## Eline (Dec 10, 2014)

I toss everything. Don't see the greater value in keeping them so...


----------



## TaskBarR (Dec 10, 2014)

Anything that's clogging up my mailbox or just staying in my inventory without purpose is going to get tossed.


----------



## Mayor B (Dec 11, 2014)

I've only kept one from Francine, I sent her a lot of letters with presents in one day and she replied with "I was stunned by the volume of them at first, but I read all your letters. Don't worry, my dear. I'm not leaving you. And if one day I must, I'll still always be in your heart." I thought it was so funny and cute ^-^


----------

